# Hrch fox red lab stud- ms



## willpuckett (Sep 10, 2014)

HR Mississippi's Huckleberry Finn (Huck), comes from a very strong pedigree (HRCH Mississippi's Own Holy Moly (Molly) x NAFC FC AFC Paddle Creek's Pack Your Grip (Trav). Huck is about 75 lbs, and a fox red labrador retriever. He is currently 6.5 years old and has obtained his HRCH title. Huck received his HR title at 14 months old, going 4-4 in seasoned.He received his finished pass (HRCH) by two years old. Huck is a very calm, non vocal dog in the duck blind and also around the house. He has an unbelievable drive to hunt, or do field work. Email me at willp[email protected] for pictures or text me at 601-497-3783. Located in Jackson, MS. His pedigree in on huntinglabpedigree.com, just search for Mississippi's Huckleberry Finn.


----------

